# IBS Tracker and IBS Tracker Pro



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IBS Tracker and IBS Tracker Pro*IBS Tracker: View in AndroidIBS Tracker Pro: View in AndroidPrice: FREE (IBS Tracker) / $2.99 (IBS Tracker Pro)Android*Description*Simple means to track symptoms and triggers related to IBS (irritable bowel syndrome)/IBD/Colitis . Future releases to provide export/email of data to prep for doctor visits.Pro version provides export/email of data to prep for doctor visits, as well as edit/delete/reorder of triggers/symptoms.


----------

